# Looking for some vapor apparel alternatives for dye sublimation t-shirts. Jerzees? Alstyle?



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

hello out there...Alstyle Apparel stopped making an 85-15 (poly-cotton) performance tee recently.the shirt was great for sublimation,at an
even better price (about $2 each).
does anyone out there know of any other outfit that makes a shirt that is close in price/quality
to that kind of shirt.i hear Jersey is pulling out
of the moisture management brand..so i guess
that leaves us with Vapor...just looking for some
alternatives.. thanks Chuck


----------



## echorick (Apr 14, 2010)

did you get any good info from this post ? I would be interested in any alternatives

thanks


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

not a word....if i find something i will let you know
chuck


----------



## gtordave (May 27, 2010)

Try these guys. I have seen them and the quality is pretty good..
Sublimagic – Performance apparel for sublimation transfer printing


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Some others are:
VKM - but when I tried to order some white ones they were out of stock for 2 months.

Augusta seems to have a new model and I saw a ad for a new Jerzee shirt too. Saw them in either the Printwear or Impressions magazine.

A4 has some. Just ordered some. Very thin but wears nice. Model 3143 which is part of their hall of fame stuff. . And on sale this month too.

Tonix but not cheap but look very cool.
I want to order some of them too see. Can I borrow someones credit card ?

Badgersportswear but not cheap.

Denali I have used alot. Like them. Wish they were cheaper tho. but only carry solid colors. 

Good luck
Mark


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the info Mark


----------

